# What you cooking for Superbowl



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 8, 2022)

My friends want me to cook for the Superbowl.  I think start with that crawfish cornbread.  Not sure where to go from there.  Thought this be good thread to share idea's.


----------



## schlotz (Feb 8, 2022)

Ya want to provide 'finger' food. So for some ideas to consider maybe try: 
Ribs, piggy shots, moink balls, ABTs or Texas Twinkies, BBQ Biscuit bombs, bacon wrapped onion rings.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 8, 2022)

Still figuring what to cook for it, we're on diets so it may be limited.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 8, 2022)

I agree with finger food/appitizer type foods.
Some other things that go over well are wings or chilli.. You could also set up a taco bar.. Smoke a couple different meats and then a mix of toppings for them. Could also include chips so people could make some loaded nachos instead if tacos.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2022)

BGSTD, I finally found some ribs for 2.77/pound. The cheapest they have been in ages around here, ribs and slaw for the SB !


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 8, 2022)

The kids are still young, so we don't go anywhere these days. So it will be smoked wings and a Detroit style pizza.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2022)

120# of wild hog/ domestic pork smoke sausage. The super bowl is the day after our big deer processing day and I always make a big run of smoke sausage with the leftover pork and wild hog.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm envious of the wonderful menus I see posted here.
But not so envious that I'll give up my longstanding tradition of skiing on Super Bowl Sunday, to take advantage of the shorter lift lines.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 8, 2022)

given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.

Hope ya'll have some great cooks and parties.    ill be watching for some good pics.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

sandyut said:


> given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.
> 
> Hope ya'll have some great cooks and parties.    ill be watching for some good pics.


Good luck! Hope all goes well!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 8, 2022)

sandyut said:


> given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.
> 
> Hope ya'll have some great cooks and parties.    ill be watching for some good pics.


Good luck Dave!  Hope all goes well.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 8, 2022)

sandyut said:


> given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.



It kicks in faster if you crush it up and snort it and then chase it with a beer!  JK    . Good luck today Dave! Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 8, 2022)

I also agree with finger food BUT not to messy. Not a good idea to have drips of sauce on the carpet or furniture.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 8, 2022)

I am in with 

 Sowsage
 on the fajita bar. It's a nice change up from BBQ and Burgers/Dogs. Homemade salsa, White Queso, Mexican rice, mexican corn salad, maybe even some ground brisket street tacos or PP enchiladas. All can be kept warm in crock pots.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

Not sure exactly...but wife has to work so only me... but I have faith in myself,  I can make too much, eat too much, and try to drink my way out of it!
But have entertained 

 chopsaw
  Brat wrapped in pretzel dough!

Ryan


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 8, 2022)

What is this superbowl thing?


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 8, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> mexican corn salad


Malcom Reed has a fantastic grilled corn salad. I've used it several times! This stuff is money!
Only thing I do different is I char all the veggies not just the corn....and I'll use pablano and jalapeno.









						Grilled Corn Salad Recipe with fresh, sweet grilled corn
					

Grilled Corn Salad is a perfect side dish for summer BBQs. Start with fresh, sweet corn and grill it and turn it into a delicious corn salad.




					howtobbqright.com


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm thinking it's time to buy a CI pizza pan and do some CI grilled pizzas cut party style? Some great ideas here, as always, I think I'm at an impasse!



sandyut said:


> given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.
> 
> Hope ya'll have some great cooks and parties.    ill be watching for some good pics.


Good luck Dave, prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## clifish (Feb 8, 2022)

Just the wife and I ,  so have not given it much thought.... Maybe wings or spin another duck?


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 8, 2022)

sandyut said:


> given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.
> 
> Hope ya'll have some great cooks and parties.    ill be watching for some good pics.


Good luck today.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Brat wrapped in pretzel dough!


I was kind of thinking the same thing . Also have a slab of spares .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 8, 2022)

Just the wife and I. Homemade Italian sausage, chicken for her, pig meat for me, on a homemade bun, kraut and horseradish mustard. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 8, 2022)

No plans unless neighbor wants to do something. 
Might try Justins idea on Abt's

Warren


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 8, 2022)

sandyut said:


> given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.
> 
> Hope ya'll have some great cooks and parties.    ill be watching for some good pics.



Take care Dave. Get it done and start healing

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 8, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Not sure where to go from there



Brian like others have said  Lots of hand/finger foods. Plus maybe a seafood chili for the cornbread also

David


----------



## conradjw (Feb 8, 2022)

Sorry, 
Can't support a woke league that lets its players kneel for the National Anthem or Flag.

So for me? Start a couple of pork butts  on my SI-#3. Go ice fishing for a few hours and come back enjoy the fireplace, couple of glasses of homemade wine and pulled pork sandwiches with my family and friends.


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 8, 2022)

Got a pork butt going right now for pulled pork. I'll follow that up with pig shots and a pulled pork dip on Sunday.

Mrs Smoke nixed my baby back rib idea since we are going to a friends house. She didn't want to risk sauce on their furniture. I told her the sauce is so good nobody will let it drip. She didn't buy it.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 8, 2022)

It’s just going to be the two of us but we are going to make it a big bbq. Pulled pork, bbq beans, mac n cheese, and deviled eggs. We may toss in guac and chips if I can find any decent avocados. Who knows what else will worm its way onto the menu as well. Really looking forward to smoking that pork butt.
G


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Feb 8, 2022)

Going to smoke a big pork butt and do a few things with it.
1. BBQ Biscuit Bombs
2. Taco/Nacho bar
3. Sandwiches with creamy lime slaw. Actually, the slaw would go well on the tacos also.
Will have some sliced sausage and moinks.

Haven't decided on all of the sides yet.

Wife will make what she calls a fruit pizza for dessert.  Its a sugar cookie "dough" with cream cheese icing and strawberries, kiwis, etc... 
Far from pizza but it is a super bowl tradition that my boys request every year.


----------



## xray (Feb 8, 2022)

I've always done a Reuben loaf for the Superbowl. My wife requested it again this year, but I changed her mind and I'm going to be doing a French Dip sandwich on the smoker with some au jus.

That and some of 

 TNJAKE
 Cowboy Queso.  Great tasting stuff and I've been ordered to make it again.


----------



## forktender (Feb 8, 2022)

sandyut said:


> given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.
> 
> Hope ya'll have some great cooks and parties.    ill be watching for some good pics.


Best of luck too you.
And I have to say this, it's my go-to line anytime someone is going in for surgery regardless of what surgery it may be, this time it seems a little more fitting. OUCH!!!
Break ah leg!!! 

In all honesty, I hope your surgery and recovery period goes exceptionally well.

Hang in there.
Dan


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 8, 2022)

I am watching at someone else's place and was told to bring an appetizer.  Not sure yet but probably a whole bunch of lil smokies\sauce in the crockpot.  Everybody seems to like them quite a bit.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> No plans unless neighbor wants to do something.


How bout those mock crab cakes ? I saved that one , but haven't tried it yet .


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 8, 2022)

sandyut said:


> given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.
> 
> Hope ya'll have some great cooks and parties.    ill be watching for some good pics.


Good luck with that! 

As usual, I always feature dishes from the participants’ cities. So will have some Cincinnati Chili (on dogs), and some Al Pastor tacos. That said, I can’t do the SB without wings (for my dearly departed Bills) and ribs (just because).


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 8, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Still figuring what to cook for it, we're on diets so it may be limited.


Calories on super bowl don’t count!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2022)

Pulled pork for pp nachos and some other stuff.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 8, 2022)

forktender said:


> Best of luck too you.
> And I have to say this, it's my go-to line anytime someone is going in for surgery regardless of what surgery it may be, this time it seems a little more fitting. OUCH!!!
> Break ah leg!!!
> 
> ...


Many thanks Dan.  Home now and all oxy’ed up. Doc say it well. I get all twisted in my head and question and doubt everyone everything till I see for myself all is well.  It’s not mentally heathy but that how I’m wired


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 8, 2022)

Blue Moon beer. 
Brisket point chili. 
Buttermilk biscuits with diced green chilies and sweet cumin butter (concocted the recipe as I was typing this. Tastes great in my head. We'll see!). 
Kettle BBQ chips (me). 
Crunchy Cheetos (wife). 
And decadent, rich and gooey double dark chocolate brownies for dessert. (I was NEVER a brownie guy, but I made a recipe recently that knocked my wife's socks off. Gotta say, they were pretty dang good, the brownie's, not the socks).


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> How bout those mock crab cakes ? I saved that one , but haven't tried it yet .


More info on these please! Not sure if I seen them.

Ryan


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 8, 2022)

Gonna make some smoked and fried wings (thank goodness i have plenty frozen) probably Buffalo dip and whatever else my add makes me throw together last minute haha. Let’s go rams!


----------



## forktender (Feb 8, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Many thanks Dan.  Home now and all oxy’ed up. Doc say it well. I get all twisted in my head and question and doubt everyone everything till I see for myself all is well.  It’s not mentally heathy but that how I’m wired


Im going through the same shit right now. Doc's are telling me that I need another spinal fusion, and I'm not ready to hear that from anyone yet. I hate hospitals, surgeons and most of all physical terrorists/ therapists 

Hang in there brother!!!


----------



## mosparky (Feb 8, 2022)

Doubt I'll watch any of the game. Assuming the She-Beast doesn't make plans with the kids, I'll probably take advantage of the day off and make a batch of Foamhearts Cajun Red Beans and Rice. It can be a long cook and I need an entire day off to do it. Gonna see if the pressure cooker will cut some time off with out blowing up.
Might have to try a Pecan pie too. Got a notion to add bacon to one. Turns out I'm not the first, but gotta try it.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

mosparky said:


> Might have to try a Pecan pie too.


I've done foamhearts pecon pie . It's really good .



Brokenhandle said:


> More info on these please! Not sure if I seen them.




 HalfSmoked
 Warren , link that thread .


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> But have entertained
> 
> chopsaw
> 
> ...


If you do the wrap , dust the sausage in flour before you wrap it . Keeps the sausage from sliding out of the wrap . Kind of like a dusting of Gold Bond if you're gonna ride the tractor all day in the heat .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 9, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Detroit style pizza


I done one of these and need to do another.  I grew up just outside of Detroit and dont remember anything like it.


indaswamp said:


> 120# of wild hog/ domestic pork smoke sausage. The super bowl is the day after our big deer processing day and I always make a big run of smoke sausage with the leftover pork and wild hog.


I envy you.  All the hunting and fishing.  Sounds like a dream life!


Sowsage said:


> Malcom Reed has a fantastic grilled corn salad. I've used it several times! This stuff is money!
> Only thing I do different is I char all the veggies not just the corn....and I'll use pablano and jalapeno.
> 
> 
> ...


 I gonna half to try that.


conradjw said:


> Sorry,
> Can't support a woke league that lets its players kneel for the National Anthem or Flag.
> 
> So for me? Start a couple of pork butts  on my SI-#3. Go ice fishing for a few hours and come back enjoy the fireplace, couple of glasses of homemade wine and pulled pork sandwiches with my family and friends.


I have not watched a game this year but a hanging with friends a good thing.


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 9, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I done one of these and need to do another.  I grew up just outside of Detroit and dont remember anything like it.


My wife is from Sterling Heights, so it took a few tries to get it right and make her happy. She finally bought me a correct pan and I nailed it on my last attempt. I used the recipe from the King Arthur Flour website.

Fortunately, its very similar to the pizza I grew up on. A lot of the places around here do a shallower round version. Its got that same amazing crust and burnt cheese around the edges. I've always thought of this version as northeast NY style pizza.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 9, 2022)

mosparky said:


> Might have to try a Pecan pie too.



There are a couple good Pecan pies here 
But I got mine from 

 TNJAKE
 . Whole thing done in the smoker. Fantastic 
Here is how mine turned out











David


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> More info on these please! Not sure if I seen them.
> 
> Ryan


Here's the thread .





						Mock Crab cakes (made with zucchinni)
					

Awhile back Bearcarver posted a Blueberry Zucchini Bread and I made mention of the mock crab cakes. Several have asked for this recipe and I had to look for. Well I found it and here it is. Sorry I don't have any pictures of them being made but it is a straight forward recipe. This for sure is a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 9, 2022)

14yo son has decided the menu since his "friend girl" is coming over. Wings on the kettle, Hogs in a quilt, a twist on the ABT dip that was posted the other day (Rotel instead of Jalapenos), A veggie tray, and some sort of dessert. 
Jim


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 9, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> My friends want me to cook for the Superbowl.  I think start with that crawfish cornbread.  Not sure where to go from there.  Thought this be good thread to share idea's.
> 
> View attachment 525084


my meat guy cut me a couple measly brisket points so it's going to be burnt ends . now al i need is some post
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
t oak...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2022)

Forktender Ha know what you mean I'm fasten from T9 to S1 2 rods 20 screws. All done over 5 surgeries.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> No plans unless neighbor wants to do something.
> Might try Justins idea on Abt's
> 
> Warren



Thanks for the likes, guys, I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 9, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> my meat guy cut me a couple measly brisket points so it's going to be burnt ends . now al i need is some post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good ooking cut of meat.  Think I would just smoke it up.


----------



## texomakid (Feb 9, 2022)

We had a gathering for a birthday this last weekend. Had 21 show up. I cooked baby back ribs & vortex chicken wings. Tried to make it as finger food friendly as possible. It was all great but you'll need some luck to find wings and you'll need a 2nd mortgage to purchase them when you find them 











I was so busy with prep I didn't take many photos.

I prepared 6 racks of the BB ribs & 40 whole wings. Wings were gone the next day and we had just enough ribs left to feed us on Sunday. Winner winner chicken dinner.

Gonna be a good Super Bowl but I'm not cooking this weekend. I'm just gonna chill.

My thinking is anything the peeps can eat with their hands is good.
The cupcakes were made by one of our guest and the butterflies are eatable. So cool I had to share.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 9, 2022)

texomakid said:


> some luck to find wings


Kroger has 2.5 lb bag for $7


----------



## BXMurphy (Feb 9, 2022)

I chuckle when I hear a commercial refer to "The Big Game" because they didn't buy the license to say "Super Bowl."


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 9, 2022)

My father in law just released a batch of his barbecue sauce to stores with super bowl themed labels. He was smart enough to avoid that term on the label, but dumb enough to use the teams' logos and colors.

We're lucky the company isn't widespread enough to bring any attention on him. My childrens' future wages would be garnished over that lawsuit.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 9, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> 120# of wild hog/ domestic pork smoke sausage. The super bowl is the day after our big deer processing day and I always make a big run of smoke sausage with the leftover pork and wild hog.


Buddy just called me....got 3 hogs in the trap right now, caught last night. He is giving them to me. Will dispatch them when he gets off work at 5pm and bring them to me. Gonna be a huge batch of smoke sausage this year.....might fill up the smokehouse twice.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 9, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> My father in law just released a batch of his barbecue sauce to stores with super bowl themed labels. He was smart enough to avoid that term on the label, but dumb enough to use the teams' logos and colors.
> 
> We're lucky the company isn't widespread enough to bring any attention on him. My childrens' future wages would be garnished over that lawsuit.


Reminds me of the Sports Night episode Dan gets in trouble for singing ‘Happy Birthday’ on the air.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 9, 2022)

I plan to smoke a batch of Scarbelly wings, and take them down to my local tap house to share with the other regulars.
Scarbelly Wings


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 9, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> I plan to smoke a batch of Scarbelly wings, and take them down to my local tap house to share with the other regulars.
> Scarbelly Wings


Mike,
opened the link, and I cannot agree with you more! I love Buffalo (we are from western NY) but I hate over-sauced wings, so often relegated to ordering dry rub (and sauce on side if they will accommodate).


----------



## clifish (Feb 9, 2022)

yes those look great,  will have to try that.  Went to school in up state NY (Oswego) but live on Long Island and everyone here thinks "Buffalo Wild Wings" restaurant are good????


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 9, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> Mike,
> opened the link, and I cannot agree with you more! I love Buffalo (we are from western NY) but I hate over-sauced wings, so often relegated to ordering dry rub (and sauce on side if they will accommodate).


Trust me these are great! I've made them many times, and always got rave reviews. Much less messy than traditional Buffalo wings.



clifish said:


> yes those look great,  will have to try that.  Went to school in up state NY (Oswego) but live on Long Island and everyone here thinks "Buffalo Wild Wings" restaurant are good????


I went to BWW once. Never again. Worst wings I've ever had. They just pour orange goop on top and call it done.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> Went to school in up state NY (Oswego)


Sister went to Oswego 50 years ago … they got 104 inches in one event 
And we got stranded in the snow in a different event.
Not meant to live in a place like that! We’d either have fur, or hibernate like the SMART animals. 


mneeley490 said:


> I went to BWW once. Never again. Worst wings I've ever had. They just pour orange goop on top and call it done.


Ditto. Best I’ve had ‘retail’ at the Aviator brewery/smokehouse.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> I went to BWW once. Never again. Worst wings I've ever had.


I built a BWW back in 2011 . The owner used to bring us wings every Friday . 
They were way better than what some under paid cook put out on a daily bases .
I guess when the owner  calls and says to take some wings to the new store you do a good job . Lol . 
Yup , the scarbelly wings are a keeper . Great way to do wings .


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 9, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Trust me these are great! I've made them many times, and always got rave reviews. Much less messy than traditional Buffalo wings.
> 
> 
> I went to BWW once. Never again. Worst wings I've ever had. They just pour orange goop on top and call it done.


We ONLY do wings in our ginourmous cuisinart air frier.  a little spice hen air fry. flop em in a bowl with Franks (we put that SH8$)
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
on everything.  crispy and better than any bar near here.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 9, 2022)

I’ve pondered long and hard on what I’ll cook.  I plan on entering a Superbowl spread contest again this year. I don’t know if I can top my winning entry from last year lol. The barbacoa tower was a thing to behold (and eat). Going a different direction this year with Wagyu tenderloin tip kabobs with fresh chimichurri, Baked oysters with garlic Parmesan and spinach, Jumbo Argentinian red shrimp, my keto sweet heat wings and some various roasted peppers , onions and sauces to dress it all up on a cutting board. Pics are last years entry that netted me wins in two different contests. I’d like some of it tonight lol.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm actually gonna do 

 RyderD2013
's  Sausage Sliders that he posted a couple of days ago.... They look like perfect finger food apps. 






						Smoked sausage sliders
					

These are very easy to make!  Start with Hawaiian rolls and little smoked sausages   Then squish rolls in half with the back of a butter knife    Then you end up with a hot dog bun that you need to cut down the middle.    Then stick a sausage down inside of them and make a full pan full of them...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2022)

Well as said unless the neighbor wants to do something I wasn't doing much. Well, him and I are the recipients of 2 of Bears smokers and my job is to help him learn to use them. Well, it looks look a brisket is on the menu and I plan on doing Justin Abt's in the crock pot.

Warren


----------



## tallbm (Feb 9, 2022)

Select grade Briskets were on sale for $1.97/lb (limit 2).  I bought 2 and will be smoking them for the superbowl.  Got a 20lbs, and 17 lbs, where both had great bend to them and would easily be Choice briskets so it's a great score for me!

Will eat on one and will slice and vac seal the other :)


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 9, 2022)

I have a prime brisket but probably will wait since I don't want to spend Saturday tending to a fire and I have a broken bridge that gets replaced next week.  Likely sausages, burgers and an apple crisp.   Can't get excited about the game given the 49ers lost.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 9, 2022)

We finally decided to make small portions of a few good things, and hold onto the diets.
The Mrs. is making Stuffed Mini Eggplants, these eggplants are only available here 2-3 times a year, so this is a real treat.  I'll be posting that one for sure.
Gonna try the Scarbelly Wings I read tonight.  And some kind of frozen appetizer.  We're limiting each item to 4 or 5 pieces of each for each of us.  This may be something, we'll see.


----------



## hammer77 (Feb 10, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> I went to BWW once. Never again. Worst wings I've ever had. They just pour orange goop on top and call it done.



My friend always gets stuff from BWW and has always said it was good. I tried it for the first time about a month ago, we got a gift card so at least I didn't pay for it. Did carry out and half got tossed. Will not be going back for a second time!


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 10, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve pondered long and hard on what I’ll cook.  I plan on entering a Superbowl spread contest again this year. I don’t know if I can top my winning entry from last year lol. The barbacoa tower was a thing to behold (and eat). Going a different direction this year with Wagyu tenderloin tip kabobs with fresh chimichurri, Baked oysters with garlic Parmesan and spinach, Jumbo Argentinian red shrimp, my keto sweet heat wings and some various roasted peppers , onions and sauces to dress it all up on a cutting board. Pics are last years entry that netted me wins in two different contests. I’d like some of it tonight lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heavens to betsy. I thought burnt ends was a big deal for "the big game"


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> We finally decided to make small portions of a few good things, and hold onto the diets.
> The Mrs. is making Stuffed Mini Eggplants, these eggplants are only available here 2-3 times a year, so this is a real treat.  I'll be posting that one for sure.
> Gonna try the Scarbelly Wings I read tonight.  And some kind of frozen appetizer.  We're limiting each item to 4 or 5 pieces of each for each of us.  This may be something, we'll see.




Sounds Great!!
My kinda meal!!

Bear


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm not hosting, but doing a couple of 9 1/2 lb butts for some Bourbon Brown Sugar Pulled Pork to bring :)!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 10, 2022)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> I'm not hosting, but doing a couple of 9 1/2 lb butts for some Bourbon Brown Sugar Pulled Pork to bring :)!


19 lbs. of pulled pork?? WOW, that will feed a crowd for sure. Where and what time?


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 10, 2022)

I found a package of pulled pork and a package of pulled brisket in the freezer, so, I'm thinking tacos.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 10, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> 19 lbs. of pulled pork?? WOW, that will feed a crowd for sure. Where and what time?


Some of it may unintentionally get stuck or left behind in my freezer of course


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 10, 2022)

Just got invited to a closed event at my local taphouse. Owner is a friend. So now in addition to the Scarbelly Wings, I think I'll bring some Moinks.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 10, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Kroger has 2.5 lb bag for $7


Nice.
Mistakenly thought I had a pack in the freezer, and rock bottom around here is $4/lb (if on sale and findable). Apologies to my friends in Buffalo, but I will be doing Buffalo Thighs  to go with the ribs and butt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> Nice.
> Mistakenly thought I had a pack in the freezer, and rock bottom around here is $4/lb (if on sale and findable). Apologies to my friends in Buffalo, but I will be doing Buffalo Thighs  to go with the ribs and butt.




Buffalo Thighs!!!-----Now you're talking my Lingo!!! Much better Meat to Bone Ratio!!

Bear


----------



## negolien (Feb 10, 2022)

I' am doing st louis ribs, baked beans, queso and I am thinking of doin BBQ cheeseburger bacon wrapped onion rings.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 10, 2022)

negolien said:


> BBQ cheeseburger bacon wrapped onion rings.


Tell me more please! That sounds delicious!

Ryan


----------



## negolien (Feb 10, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Tell me more please! That sounds delicious!
> 
> Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 10, 2022)

That's different ...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 10, 2022)

Looks good!  Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## ksmith9 (Feb 11, 2022)

Nothing smoked unfortunately but I'm rolling lumpia for the big game


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks for the like Denny, I appreciate it.
Any plans of making the spring gathering at Dillion's?

Warren


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> My friends want me to cook for the Superbowl.  I think start with that crawfish cornbread.  Not sure where to go from there.  Thought this be good thread to share idea's.
> 
> View attachment 525084


Please pm me if you could share the recipe! I have tried 2 different times, however both were a waste of crawfish! Thank you in advance!


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

Thawed a full packer brisket an tonight, Friday night, I’m injecting with straight apple juice, and Jeffs rub! Tomorrow 6 am, putting on masterbuilt 40 at 230’. I’ll follow up with results and pics! I plan on sep point from flat at internal of flat at 170’. Making burnt ends from point at that point! I will update with pics during process!


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

I have done about 4 of them like this, no foil, and a drip pan with a mix of beer and rub! Each one has come out wonderfully! But… about 18 hours fo about a 14 lb packer!


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

So, brisket is 17.72# been in the fridge for 4 da and only the thin part of flat has thawed! It’s 2200 hours now and it has to be on smoker bye 0600 tomorrow! Looks like it’s going to be a couple long nights!


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

Here are pics still n vac pac!


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

What a grea price!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 11, 2022)

This ribeye roast. It’s been aging for 3 weeks in my garage fridge. Not a terribly long age but it should be tasty come Sunday.


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

So, to my dismay, I’ll have to let her thaw,then get up about 0500 to inject and give her a big coat of rub! Not at all what I planned, but after 4 days f thawing in fridge, and still 80% frozen, I have to make a call! So that’s the plan for now! More pics coming tomorrow!


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> This ribeye roast. It’s been aging for 3 weeks in my garage fridge. Not a terribly long age but it should be tasty come Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 525549


Looks awesome! I see good things coming for you!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 11, 2022)

ffighter559 said:


> Here are pics still n vac pac!


At least you scored on that price! Last I saw in Costco, prime briskets were $5.99 lb, and choice $5.39.


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

So that was last year, was in freezer! I just got 2 more at $2.99 lb this week! Usually way more! I onLu buy when on sale! Butts were # $1.29 so o filled up freezer! $.99 # days are gone, I’m afraid!  Toough buying meat to smoke now that old guy on disability! But keeping my eye out for good sales, to keep smoking!


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

Now, besides friends giving me venison, last lean rump roast that I bought, at Sams Club, was $3.99 #. Good lean jerky meat!


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 11, 2022)

The tag on it says 2018 from Uragway! I assure that I just bought it last year! I just now noticed that! From Kroger! The meat still looks great, so, deep freezer from whowever must be good! Anyways, that’s my smoke tomorrow! Who knew?


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 11, 2022)

ffighter559 said:


> The tag on it says 2018 from Uragway! I assure that I just bought it last year! I just now noticed that! From Kroger! The meat still looks great, so, deep freezer from whowever must be good! Anyways, that’s my smoke tomorrow! Who knew?


Mmmmmm, Uruguay.


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 12, 2022)

So, apologies, during the injection and rub phase, I realized that I had a huge mess to clean up, Squirting injection phase. With that, and copious amounts of Miller light, and Gentelman Jack, pictures were nor taken! I’ll post as it goes on smoker tomorrow morning! Cheers brothers,


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 12, 2022)

sandyut said:


> given surgery is today, likely serving Oxycontin with a side of what ever my wife will bring me.
> 
> Hope ya'll have some great cooks and parties.    ill be watching for some good pics.


Hope things go well.


----------



## forktender (Feb 12, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Forktender Ha know what you mean I'm fasten from T9 to S1 2 rods 20 screws. All done over 5 surgeries.
> 
> Warren


Holy cow, did you get the lic. plate of the truck that hit you? That is insane!!!
I'm not really ready to have another fusion, I'm actually going to put it off until I get down to my goal weight, I'm a little over half way there now.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 12, 2022)

ffighter559 said:


> Please pm me if you could share the recipe! I have tried 2 different times, however both were a waste of crawfish! Thank you in advance!


I made this few times now.  Always good.






						Cajun Crawfish Cornbread Casserole
					

Making some Cajun Crawfish Cornbread Casserole.  This stuff is really good.  Do not buy china crawfish as you will ruin your dish.  This is what I buy:    Everything ready:    Mixed up and in pan.  Normally use a cast iron pan but taking this to the brewery to meet with friends.    This how...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 12, 2022)

Either just some Glazier dogs on toasted rolls and some beans, or some Kielbasa from Liehs and Steigerwald with some fried potatoes and sauerkraut.

Either with some decent beer.


----------



## negolien (Feb 12, 2022)

ffighter559 said:


> So, to my dismay, I’ll have to let her thaw,then get up about 0500 to inject and give her a big coat of rub! Not at all what I planned, but after 4 days f thawing in fridge, and still 80% frozen, I have to make a call! So that’s the plan for now! More pics coming tomorrow!



Cold water in your bathtub changed every 20 mins will thaw that bad bout out in a couple hours buddy


----------



## ffighter559 (Feb 12, 2022)

So, I was up at 0500 to fire up MES, brisket on by 0600. 30’ and breezy here so I’m having a time trying to het the MES up to temp. But by 1000 we’re cooking!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

ffighter559 said:


> So, to my dismay, I’ll have to let her thaw,then get up about 0500 to inject and give her a big coat of rub! Not at all what I planned, but after 4 days f thawing in fridge, and still 80% frozen, I have to make a call! So that’s the plan for now! More pics coming tomorrow!


Id put it in a sink full of cold water. Change water every hour. Will thaw quick.


----------



## Ariene (Wednesday at 4:29 AM)

One dish that could be an option for a Super Bowl party is Orange Chicken, a Chinese-American dish that is made by deep-frying bite-sized pieces of chicken and then tossing them in a sweet orange-flavored sauce. This dish is often served with rice and vegetables, and it can be a crowd-pleaser for parties.

It's worth mentioning that, there is no a traditional or specific dish people cook for Superbowl, its really depends on personal preferences, regions and cultures.


----------

